# Shooting Paper targets generally stinks....



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

.... Stinks for me!

Last night I decided to shoot from 33 ft., some paper targets indoors . What a point of frustration. I can't see where the ammo hits unless I am in very bright light, mostly outdoors. Oh I had some good groupings, perfectly arranged just outside the bullseye.









Why it bugs me; thinking of the ECST and using targets. Last year we shot at paper targets at 11 yards and I had to ask if I was even hitting the paper.

Guess I have to practice enough that no regardless of whether I can see it or not I have to know where my ammo went.

Just venting!!


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I'm with you, I hate paper targets!
I would rather shoot at any physical object, from a coffee can down to a quarter, than shoot at paper.


----------



## Cervantes (Jun 10, 2011)

I pasted paper targets to old pizza boxes (I glued 4 pizza box tops together for more thickness and better wallop sound). I've been hitting such solid groups w/ my HTS (Thanks Bill), I end up punching fist sized chunks out of the target, pieces of the paper target fluttering in the breeze. It's almost like shooting w/ my AR15, only minus the obvious bang..and no neighbors calling the police for me firing off a few hundred rounds in the backyard.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I also hate paper targets. I will take a can over paper any day.


----------



## AJW (Apr 24, 2011)

What would be some alternatives to paper ( excluding cans) for daily shooting?


----------



## Cervantes (Jun 10, 2011)

Clay pigeons. You can buy a case for about 20 or so bucks.
Of course, you gotta clean up afterwards.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

At our NY get togethers,we often talk about how different it is shooting hard targets versus paper. You can be killing cans from 75 ft and then put a paper target up with a 6 inch bull at the same distance you were murdering that can from and your grouping will be all over and around that paper. Paper is a whole different animal for sure. They are also very hard to score especially when more then 5 shots are fired and the grouping is tight. Most European tournaments use Knockdown targets-some electrically governed which I think is totally awesome. We experimented in years past using a plastic laminated paper target placed over a metal sheet. Worked really well,the shots making little perfect circles instead of big tears. The only problem encountered ( a pretty serious one too! ) was the ricochets. Hitting off that back up metal plate,the balls were zinging by everyones head! Paper-don't you just love it?







Flatband


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Try a tinfoil pie plate. I had one left over from yesterday so I punched a couple of holes in the ring section so it would not spin then marked three spots with a magic marker. The 3/8 punches nice little holes that you can see and it takes a lot before it starts tearing. I have shot out the center and there is still a band around the outside that I am shooting at.


----------



## -SRS-45- (Jul 7, 2011)

I agree I find paper targets tediously boring.



AJW said:


> What would be some alternatives to paper ( excluding cans) for daily shooting?


Used to shoot a milk churn lid from a distance, it made a wicked gong noise when you hit it.


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

i drilled a hole in the handle of a spoon and hung it from the front of the trap with tie wire. it's fun to hit it and try to hit it while it's still swinging. and i can't even explain how it feels to turn a spoon inside out.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

I will have to try that Roger-thanks Bud! As far as the spoon-excellent hard target- Long lasting and a nice ring to it when hit! Flatband


----------



## ezshot (Jul 7, 2011)

What I do is I place the paper on a piece of fabric that they use to line ponds with. It's strong and the ammo usually falls right to the bottom of the target. This fabric is very durable it's black in color and people that make ponds use it and there is always some left over that can be bought at an inexpensive price.


----------

